# Eibach springs



## cmack111 (Feb 25, 2011)

Has anyone used the eibach lowering springs for our car?

Did you like them? I might buy a set but was curious if anyone has got them?

Thanks


----------



## Rob GTO (Apr 28, 2010)

Eibach makes quality products, but most people on the forums use Pedders, Lovells, or Kings springs. More ride height/spring rate choices.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Eibach makes good springs for some cars but they aren't the best choice for our relatively heavy cars


----------



## cmack111 (Feb 25, 2011)

Anyone use H and R springs on the GTO?

I have a friend with a new camaro and he used the H and R's and says they are really good.

Anyone with first hand experience on our cars?


----------

